# string von einem string löschen



## SaarDan (5. April 2004)

Morgn,
wie lösche ich einen string von dem anderen?
also eine Art str_remove (php) 
ich habe mal selbst geschaut aber nix gefunden, was mir witerhelfen würde...

Cya 
SaarDan


----------



## Retlaw (5. April 2004)

Das kannst du aus InStr() und Mid() selber basteln.


----------



## SaarDan (5. April 2004)

hmm, wie gesagt ich bin ein anfänger,
kannst du oder jemand anders mir bitte mal ein beispiel machen, was ich hinschreiben muss, wenn ich 'chr(10)' vom string 'daten' löschen will?

Cya
SaarDan


----------



## Retlaw (5. April 2004)

Du solltest dir zum Verständnis die Befehle in der MSDN anschauen.
Hier eine Möglichkeit das zu lösen:

```
Dim Daten as String

private function extract_chr10(byValue text as String)
    Dim ret     as String
    Dim i       as Integer
    Dim Zeichen as String
    For i = 1 to Len(text)
        Zeichen = Mid(text,i,1)
        If Zeichen<>chr(10) Then
            ret = ret + Zeichen
        End If
    Next
    extract_chr10 = ret
end function

Private Sub Beispiel
    MsgBox "Daten vorher: " & vbcrlf & Daten
    Daten = "die Daten mit dem" & chr(10) & "drinnen"
    Daten = extract_chr10(Daten)
    MsgBox "Daten nachher: " & vbcrlf & Daten
End Sub
```
Die Sub Beispiel starten um es zu testen


----------



## SaarDan (5. April 2004)

hmm, geht das nur so umständlich?
naja ok, danke 

Cya
SaarDan


----------



## Patrick Kamin (5. April 2004)

*-*


```
daten = VBA.Replace(daten, chr(10), "")
```


----------



## Ein_Freund (6. April 2004)

In VB ist der Zusatz "VBA." nicht nötig.


----------

